# Gentoo on Tablet PC (Motion Computing M1200)

## BonezTheGoon

I am evaluating a tablet PC for my work it is a Motion Computing brand model M1200.  It came with an OEM build of Windows XP Tablet PC edition which I have forced to the first half of the disk.  I now have Gentoo 1.4_rc4 installed on the second half of the 40GB disk and I am in the process of building X and the like.  I have been searching the web and the forums for a few days now to see what information I could gather for using the hand writting recognition on this beast and also (a pre-requisite of the hand writting recongition) how I can get the touch-screen/tablet/pen-input to work in Linux.  I thought I would start a thread so that others that may already be successful in this might be able to post and tell us what they have done.  I've not tried anything yet as the machine is still building, so don't ask me what I have tried.  So far the install has gone quite nicely though.  I am currently using the USB Keyboard+Mouse combo unit for interfacing with the machine.  I'll keep this thread updated with the things I have tried.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

According to some sources on the web (Motion Computing isn't straight forward about it, that I could find anyway) the Digitizer Tablet integrated into the screen is a Wacom brand.  Going to tailor my searches with this new bit of info . . .

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

So I found an interesting page here and tried to run that command, however it indicates that /var/log/messages does not exist (no such file or directory) so I tried all of (/var/log/)lastlog, kernel, everything,news, wtmp, and emerge.log none of which appear to have the items I am grepping for.  Maybe I am grepping in the wrong places or maybe this isn't a Wacom after all (or maybe it is a new and different model.)

I am going to continue to try and verify whether this has a Wacom digitizer or not.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Just found this handy little link and I have tweaked my kernel with the said changes.  I haven't compiled the new kernel yet though since I am still waiting on X to compile.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

